# ROMS FOR MILESTONE SBF



## ecjr173 (Aug 26, 2011)

So i updated to .621 not knowing i couldnt root this thing. I did the milestone X sbf to 604. I cant even send pic messages. Does some one have a list of ROMs that i can use over this. And which is the best one. I havent used my X in over a year so im a bit behind on things.

Thanks,


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

ecjr173 said:


> So i updated to .621 not knowing i couldnt root this thing. I did the milestone X sbf to 604. I cant even send pic messages. Does some one have a list of ROMs that i can use over this. And which is the best one. I havent used my X in over a year so im a bit behind on things.
> 
> Thanks,


I use any 2nd init ROMs they work great on 621/604, right now I'm on x13thanglex AOKP and it smooth as silk.


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd have to agree with maverick Aokp is very nice. My personal favorite of all the ics roms. Here's a link http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22737-rom-aokp-build-38-for-droid-x-65-unofficial/ 38.1 is the latest build and here's the gapps you need http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

